# What an idiot!



## Paul David (Nov 11, 2015)

Took the kayak out for a quick trip this morning, only to realize left my Bending Branches Angler Ace paddle on the shore last time I pulled out of the river. I was sick about it. So much for the Lowrance unit I was going to get for the boat this winter.


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

Ouch! Bummer! At least the bunch at ACK are good guys, so if you gotta shell out another $215, it's going to decent store. I do a lot of business with their Bissonnet store in Houston and they've always treated me right.


----------



## Paul David (Nov 11, 2015)

Longhorn said:


> Ouch! Bummer! At least the bunch at ACK are good guys, so if you gotta shell out another $215, it's going to decent store. I do a lot of business with their Bissonnet store in Houston and they've always treated me right.


They have the fastest shipping of any online retailer, not just kayak stuff, but anything I've ever bought. I may buy the Carlisle Predator which is only $100 and try it out. I really had my heart set on a Lowrance HDS 5 before spring.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Paul David said:


> They have the fastest shipping of any online retailer, not just kayak stuff, but anything I've ever bought. I may buy the Carlisle Predator which is only $100 and try it out. I really had my heart set on a Lowrance HDS 5 before spring.


Buy the sonar. .... ill admit I just started yakin but 200+ for a paddle? Wow!


----------



## Paul David (Nov 11, 2015)

ldrjay said:


> Buy the sonar. .... ill admit I just started yakin but 200+ for a paddle? Wow!


The BB Ace shaft is made of Carbon Fiber, so it's actually a serious value compared to many other carbon shaft paddles. The Carlisle is half a pound heavier, but I think the trade off will be worth it to get the Lowrance. At least for another few years till I can get another Ace. That half a pound is huge on long paddles, but 90% of my outtings are relatively short paddles.


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

I guess I get spoiled with them being only 27 miles from our house and about 3/4 of a mile from where we have our monthly fly club meetings.

It's easy to drop serious coin on a paddle, but after paddling all day in 95 degree heat and having to fight a 20+ MPH headwind trying to get back to the launch site, you'll appreciate every $$ spent on a good paddle.


----------



## Paul David (Nov 11, 2015)

It's also kind of an age old debate in the hobby world. It doesn't matter if you're talking about kayaking, fishing, pocket knife collecting, Rc planes and cars, drag racing, bird watching, whatever. There are those who are willing to pay for quality, cool factor, performance, exclusivity, or craftsmanship, and those who are not. Some are ok with "good enough" and others want the best. It's a matter of what you're willing to invest in. My kayak was expensive, my rods and reals are expensive, my paddle was expensive. I enjoy well made things. $200 for a paddle isn't all that much when you look at the top of the market that's close to $1000 for handmade small batch paddles.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

I feel ya.

My first trip out in the yak was to Presque Isle, PA. When I got home to Akron, I realized I left the same exact paddle and my Shimano Cumulus rod paired with a Core 51mg7($700 retail) at the dock. Lost $900 just like that.

Hard lesson learned.

BB has a sister company, AquaBound, that offers a lighter paddle a bit cheaper than the Ace.


----------



## coffee (Aug 18, 2014)

I have Aqua bound manta ray paddle. Very nice. Enjoy the light wt


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Did you ever go back to the takeout? You never know. I left two paddles one time and they were both there the next day. I did leave a cart behind once, and it was in a different state by the time I realized it.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh im not knockin havin nice stuff. What you like and someone else are two worlds at times. I do appreciate a good sonar unit. My sonar is worth more than my boat and motor.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Paul
What color was the paddle? I found one on the bank across from the canoe rental


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

coffee said:


> I have Aqua bound manta ray paddle. Very nice. Enjoy the light wt


I have that one as well. Nice paddle for the money!


----------



## Paul David (Nov 11, 2015)

Rocknut said:


> Paul
> What color was the paddle? I found one on the bank across from the canoe rental


It was a 250cm BEnding Branches with Sage green ends. Black handle with a white measuring tape decal along the handle. That's exactly where I lost it on December 6th. I pulled out at the park right by that old canal boat.


----------



## Paul David (Nov 11, 2015)

Rocknut said:


> Paul
> What color was the paddle? I found one on the bank across from the canoe rental


Just like this


----------



## Paul David (Nov 11, 2015)

streamstalker said:


> Did you ever go back to the takeout? You never know. I left two paddles one time and they were both there the next day. I did leave a cart behind once, and it was in a different state by the time I realized it.


I didn't realize until yesterday. I did go back, but no luck. It is a very common place for bank fisherman.


----------



## Paul David (Nov 11, 2015)

ldrjay said:


> Oh im not knockin havin nice stuff. What you like and someone else are two worlds at times. I do appreciate a good sonar unit. My sonar is worth more than my boat and motor.


What unit do you run? Eventually I'm putting one on this year. I was looking at the Lowrance Elite 5 DSI, they are dropping in price because the newer models will be out soon.


----------



## Paul David (Nov 11, 2015)

legendaryyaj said:


> I feel ya.
> 
> My first trip out in the yak was to Presque Isle, PA. When I got home to Akron, I realized I left the same exact paddle and my Shimano Cumulus rod paired with a Core 51mg7($700 retail) at the dock. Lost $900 just like that.
> 
> ...


If I don't get crazy lucky and Rocknut found my paddle, I will for sure look in to those. Thanks!


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Yeap that's the one I found I'll get in touch with you to get your paddle


----------



## Paul David (Nov 11, 2015)

Big thanks to you Rocknut! So glad a standup dude found it!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Rocknut, you may have just found a new fishin bud with Paul David.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

Paul David said:


> Took the kayak out for a quick trip this morning, only to realize left my Bending Branches Angler Ace paddle on the shore last time I pulled out of the river. I was sick about it. So much for the Lowrance unit I was going to get for the boat this winter.
> View attachment 199608


I'd at least look at the Werner Tybee Hooked paddle. Carbon composite, lifetime warranty and you can snag it for $100 or less on sale. I know because I have one after watching my previous Aqua Bound paddle bounce out of the rear of my truck on the highway. I feel your pain.


----------



## Paul David (Nov 11, 2015)

Tbomb55 said:


> I'd at least look at the Werner Tybee Hooked paddle. Carbon composite, lifetime warranty and you can snag it for $100 or less on sale. I know because I have one after watching my previous Aqua Bound paddle bounce out of the rear of my truck on the highway. I feel your pain.


A OGF member Rocknut just told me he found my paddle after I had left it there. So I am saved. I will look in to those though, because I always have people asking me what they should get.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Paul David said:


> What unit do you run? Eventually I'm putting one on this year. I was looking at the Lowrance Elite 5 DSI, they are dropping in price because the newer models will be out soon.


That is the unit I have. If they are dropping in price then boat and motor are worth the same or more than the boat! Wahoo!. 

Good to hear your getting your paddle back.


----------



## Paul David (Nov 11, 2015)

ldrjay said:


> That is the unit I have. If they are dropping in price then boat and motor are worth the same or more than the boat! Wahoo!.
> 
> Good to hear your getting your paddle back.


I've found the 5 DSI with GPS/Basemap on Amazon for $299 since they came out with the Chirp models.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Glad to see there are still some honest and stand up guys around!!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Paul David said:


> I've found the 5 DSI with GPS/Basemap on Amazon for $299 since they came out with the Chirp models.
> View attachment 199636


Buy it!!!!! Lol


----------



## Paul David (Nov 11, 2015)

ldrjay said:


> Buy it!!!!! Lol


I should be able to here in a few weeks now that I don't have to buy a new paddle!!


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Rad story!


----------



## mudkings (May 11, 2010)

This turned into a good story. Glad your gonna be able to get it back.


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

Awesome find and congrats to Rocknut on being a standup guy...


----------



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

A little late reading this but couldn't not reply, Wow good to hear there's people like Rocknut out there still.....


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Love threads like this! Glad it worked out! Rocknut deserves a medal!


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

Yeah Rocknut is the man!


----------



## Paul David (Nov 11, 2015)

I couldn't agree more guys!


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I just did what most honest people would do. I would just hope that if I lost my paddle and posted on a forum that others would do the same thing. It was also nice to meet another kayak fisherman. I plan to meet up some time this year with Paul and do some fishing.


----------



## Sevelan (Jul 23, 2015)

You're the man Rocknut. I knew us kayak fishermen were a bit different, stories like this make me proud to admit to being one.


----------

